# 3rd SH Leg



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool video! I wanted to see the blind! 
Congratulations!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! I can't wait until I feel like my guys are ready to run.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

That was nice! One more leg and then the title belongs to Tex!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats and great video!!! Interesting setup indeed!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, that was awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice! I wanna see a blind too!


----------



## Tex-Mex (Feb 14, 2010)

*Here's the blind*


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks like an HRC test without a gun with the layout blind and handlers calling from the line. Nice job on the blind. Handler and dog working as a team to challenge the blind, great to watch.
Jim


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Very nice! WOW what beautiful test grounds, too! Where was this? I like the little birds singing in the background. Beats buzzing mosquitoes 
Who is your dog? k9data?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had the best time watching Tex work. What a nice dog!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful!! The dog, watching him work and the grounds  Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!! Way to go Tex and Tim!!!!


----------



## Tex-Mex (Feb 14, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Very nice! WOW what beautiful test grounds, too! Where was this? I like the little birds singing in the background. Beats buzzing mosquitoes
> Who is your dog? k9data?


The test was at Christie Conservation area near Hamilton,Ontario,held by MVRTC.It's funny you mention mosquito's because they usually horrible in that spot but there was just the right wind.He is Amigold Texas Holdem WCX JH,he is a blast to train,very fast,focused and very good marking dog.His blind work is really starting advance.We also have a great time hunting together,whether it's pheasants,ducks or geese!!
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=242738


----------

